# 2712's still legal?



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

As far as I know, in the UNITED STATES, the 2712's are still legal for IBO, ASA, and NFAA competition. However, for NAA/FITA tournaments, the 2712 shaft size is NOT LEGAL.
In Europe, Asia, and the rest of the world, the maximum shaft size allowable is the 2315.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As long as you don't have wraps on a true 27/64 shaft they are legal..


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> As long as you don't have wraps on a true 27/64 shaft they are legal..


from the nfaa website, wraps are legal as long as they are not in the scoring area

RIC 2010 – 4
March 5, 2010
The Director from Indiana was asked to rule on the use of wraps on arrow shafts- increasing the diameter beyond
0.422 inches for use in NFAA competition. The Director determined that this would be legal as long as the wrap is
not in the scoring area. If an arrow equipped with a wrap was embedded in the target face so that the wrap was in
the scoring area, that arrow could not be scored and would need to be reshot.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Wolf 44, the RIC ruling that took place stands until the State Directors either uphold or vote it down and if voted down the old reading from the C&B would still stand or they vote on a new agenda item which is what happened and as of 30 days past the publication of the OCT/NOV issue of Archery the new ruling will be enforced. If you have any questions then please contact your State NFAA Director as that should have been one of the people that voted on this.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

they could use the Fita ruling on wraps and have the same standard as the rest of the world does.....simple no need to reinvent the wheel


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah that's a good un right there I don't care who you are!!


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

field14 said:


> As far as I know, in the UNITED STATES, the 2712's are still legal for IBO, ASA, and NFAA competition. However, for NAA/FITA tournaments, the 2712 shaft size is NOT LEGAL.
> In Europe, Asia, and the rest of the world, the maximum shaft size allowable is the 2315.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Does this mean that the 27 series are not legal for the Vegas shoot by FITA rules? If so what is the maximum shaft size allowable?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

bonecollector76 said:


> Does this mean that the 27 series are not legal for the Vegas shoot by FITA rules? If so what is the maximum shaft size allowable?


He just said the size in the end of his statement.2315s


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

My bad. Just went on the Vegas shoot sight. NFAA rules apply which allows 27 series (.422 max.) arrows to be used.


----------

